

Droid Bionic Release - jbolo

Our company's Verizon Wireless Account Executive gave us some good news. The last he heard Droid Bionic was scheduled for release July 18th. He isn't sure if it's changed but it sounds promising. I'm sure Verizon will be holding off the new SuperPhone until after the tiered data pricing is in place and well before the Galaxy S 2 or iPhone 5 join the battle.
======
runjake
This is rumor. This doesn't belong here.

